# New Betta Boy!! (Hopefully)



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I just put a bid on this guy on aquabid! He goes off in an hour! I am totally in love, I can't believe he's in the USA. He comes with a sibling sister, I will so breed them if I win the auction! *fingers crossed* I get him!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh what a gorgeous boy! I hope you get him!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Zenandra said:


> He comes with a sibling sister, I will so breed them if I win the auction!


Not with each other hopefully!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yes with each other, it keeps the line pure. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Siblings can be bred to each other. He's gorgeous!! I hope you get him.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry but thats just disgusting.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

It's not disgusting  Breeding fish is different then other animals. Line breeding bettas keeps the show lines pure. By adding in outside genetics you might skrew up the line.

1 hour and 27 minutes left! I'm going to go crazy!


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope you get him! He's awesome


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

hope you get it! and once you breed them and get more fishies take lots of pictures!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

he's very pretty, good luck!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

9 minutes!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes!! Got Him!!! Now I can go to sleep!! Night All!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yay!!! congrats!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Woot! Congrats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!! And good night! lol


----------



## pearlyfins (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautimous!!!! Bet that hour felt like an eternity, lol. Congratulations. Look forward to seeing more pictures once he arrives.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

congrats on getting that beautiful boy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck with your bidding. He's amazing!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't wait to breed him! Marble HMPKs are probably my favorites next to a nice marble veiltail


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We can't wait for pics!! lol


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations on your gorgeous new betta!

There is nothing wrong with line breeding. Not only with fish, but other animals, too. Some of my best horses are line bred and in the future, I have two half siblings (same sire) that I may cross because they are a nice compliment to each other. Done responsibly, it can result in outstanding individuals.

Good luck with him and congrats again on such a pretty new addition!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YAY!!! I'm gonna steal him! LOL


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh, uber late post, but hes STUNNING!!!  <3 I MUST have a fry when you breed! xD Haha, I foresee a lot of fry-swapping in our future....


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

lol i was just gunna say exactly what dragonfish said. man they'd make some beautiful babies.


----------

